# Beef Jerky Woes.....



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Help! I forgot my jerky in the dehydrator. Instead of being pliable, it is hard as a rock!!! The taste is still good, but it makes for some hard chewing! Is there anything I can do to make it pliable again? I make this just for snacking, not LTS or for cooking, so it will not be getting re-hydrated by any other means.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

The first thing that comes to mind is to put a couple pieces of it on a plate or paper towel and put it in the microwave with a cup of water. Cook for about 30 seconds. The microwave action may bring it back to tender. The cup of water is just so there's something of substance in the microwave so it doesn't go haywire.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

you could put it in a food processor & turn it into shredded beef jerky 'chew'


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

bczoom said:


> The first thing that comes to mind is to put a couple pieces of it on a plate or paper towel and put it in the microwave with a cup of water. Cook for about 30 seconds. The microwave action may bring it back to tender. The cup of water is just so there's something of substance in the microwave so it doesn't go haywire.


This was my first thought also ... but I was thinking of dipping the jerky in water, or laying it on a wet paper towel and heating for 30 second increments until it softened.

You could leave it like it is and grind it up to make pemmican though. Just a thought.


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

It is hard because it is dry. Just add water. Sprinkle it and let it soak in etc. problem solved. As an alternative just use it to cook with in soups and stews.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

You could shred it up and make pemmican.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pemmican


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

The dryer the better- you won't have to worry about it spoiling that way!
When I dry my jerky I dry it right out dry and we cut it with scissors and just kinda put it between the teeth and gums like you would chaw and suck on it a bit and it softens up and becomes chewable in a minutes or so. 
Or you could just do like the others have already pointed out and grind it fine for jerky chew!


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

I know this is a old post.but yet, here's what I did with the last batch I made, seeing how it was to dry and hard .I saved the maranate while making the jerky.in which it came out to dry and hard.so I soaked the jerky in the maranate for a few seconds.no more dry and not to hard.


----------

